# Blazers vs. Mavs January 17th -- The BBB.net and ESPN Gathering at the Rose Garden!!!



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*PICK a DATE for the BBB.net and ESPN Gathering at the Rose Garden!!!*

Time to vote... Voting will end at Midnight, Tuesday, August 5th. Please let the ESPN folks know about this also...

Please post your name below and indicate which game you voted for and indicate your intent to attend the game.

*PLEASE POST YOUR VOTE AND IF YOU PLAN TO ATTEND BELOW!!! WE NEED LEGIT VOTES HERE!!!*


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Gym Rat - Dallas - Saturday, January 17
I plan to attend, my schedule permitting, unless the Cleveland game is selected - then I will NOT attend.

By the way, my NOT attending the Cleveland game is because I will be SWAMPED getting ready for college basketball season to begin - that is the main reason. Also, I have already seen LeBron play and it isn't worth it to fly across the country to watch a crappy team play the Blazers, even with LeBron on the team. But work is the main reason I am voting for Dallas. The March games are in the middle of March Madness!!! Busy time also!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I wanted to see Sacto last year. I'm hopeful for this year. 

OR....the Dallas game if that's the only one Gym Rat can attend!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I will be able to goto any game picked, but I will vote whatever Gym Rat is able to attend.  

*Dallas - Saturday, January 17*
and I am a moron and voted for Seattle! I meant Dallas! :whatever:

Sacramento would also be a fun game to see too ABM! :yes:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> I will be able to goto any game picked, but I will vote whatever Gym Rat is able to attend.
> 
> *Dallas - Saturday, January 17*
> ...


I will change your vote Howie....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

me grog. me am vote for Dallas game. me only go if Rat can go.

grog has spoken.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I voted for the Dallas game as well. I'd be willing to go to any of them but games against Dallas always seem to be the most entertaining. It's a lot easier to score when the other team has no interior defense of any kind. But they seem to be able to score at will against us so it won't be a blow out like Cleveland.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I voted for Dallas. I've already seen Sacramento, and they were my other choice for the party. Dallas should be fun if we decide on going to that game!

Dallas is my vote.


----------



## FB (Dec 31, 2002)

Bring on Dallas.

Too early for me to say for sure if I'd be there, but I would definitely make an effort to be. :yes:


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

I voted for Sacremento, but I really don't care which one we see. Just as long as Connor and I have tickets.........................I'm sure you will let us know when and whom to send the money to.

Tim


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bintim70</b>!
> I voted for Sacremento, but I really don't care which one we see. Just as long as Connor and I have tickets.........................I'm sure you will let us know when and whom to send the money to.
> 
> Tim


you can send your money to 

"CASH" 
c/o Hap Shaughnessy
PO Box 12...


ooooooh...thats not what you meant..


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I voted for Dallas also, but whether we attend or not depends on if Sabonis is still with the team........

:sigh:


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't really want to vote right this second because I have a couple of questions.

I don't want to go to a game I can see on TV for free. (I don't have cable TV, so Fox sports games don't count). So, any games on KGW I don't want to go for. Problem is, I don't know what games will be on when...

Secondly, is this thing gonna be free, or is it going to cost money? Money is something I don't have unfortunatly. (Why else would I work on my car?...)

That said, if I have to vote with out these questions being answered, I'll make my best effort to attend.

By the way, I'm planning on driving up to seattle to see both Blazers games playe at Key Arena, so maybe one of the sonics games. I also would like to see Clevland, but that game WILL be on KGW. (The home opener is always on KGW).


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> I don't really want to vote right this second because I have a couple of questions.
> 
> I don't want to go to a game I can see on TV for free. (I don't have cable TV, so Fox sports games don't count). So, any games on KGW I don't want to go for. Problem is, I don't know what games will be on when...
> ...




Arrgh...I don't know anything about games over there, but how come you have money to go to a game in Seattle, but can't go to the game in PDX ? 


btw - It looks as if the Dallas game has already been decided, but it would be cool if you went to a Sonics game...That way I could either A):grinning:  if Sonics win or B) Stand in shame (if they lose). :laugh:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

btw 2 (sorry to spam your gathering thread) - How much are tickets at the Rose garden ? 

I'm guessing they will be expensive 'cos it always sells out and the Blazers are the only pro team in Portland...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Seattle trip is something I've been wanting to do for a long time. Last year, I couldn't go. I had planned on all the teachers here being on strike, and had they gone on strike, that would have meant myself, along with about 10 other people were going to go see the game (it was a Tuesday game). Well, at the last minute, the teachers didn't go on strike, and suddenly, I was the only one that wanted to go, and I couldn't afford that.

I've also always wanted to see my team play in another city, just to see my team play in the road uniforms.

I probably wouldn't have to pay a whole lot for that Seattle game. I think their tickets are cheaper then the Blazer ones, and I'm not looking to sit courtside or anything at all...

Also, since I would be driving one of the cars, I'd get "gas" money from plenty of people that can easily buy me a ticket. My car does just fine on gas (over 30 mpg with a full load!), a lot better then people would think, so they over compensate.

Plus... I know all the people I would be going to Seattle with in person... I don't know any of these people on the board in person. That is a big factor too.

It's not to say I don't want to go to the game here in Portland. That's not the case at all! If it ends up costing more then say, $5 though, I don't think I can spare it...


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

The ticket price will probably be $25. The total cost might increase a bit depending on if food is delivered, or not.

I GUARANTEE that you will NEVER get the kind of (V.I.P.) treatment at a road game that we'll be heartily enjoying at the party, though!  Keep that in mind. :yes:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> The ticket price will probably be $25. The total cost might increase a bit depending on if food is delivered, or not.
> 
> I GUARANTEE that you will NEVER get the kind of (V.I.P.) treatment at a road game that we'll be heartily enjoying at the party, though!  Keep that in mind. :yes:


ABM, is there a way that you can post some of our photos from last seasons party in another thread? Let the people that have not attended see what they would be missing. Um you can leave out the escort photos, there are kids that read posts on this board!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> ABM, is there a way that you can post some of our photos from last seasons party in another thread? Let the people that have not attended see what they would be missing. Um you can leave out the escort photos, there are kids that read posts on this board!


Hey! I just turned 18!! I want to see the escort photos!!!

heh heh heh...


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> The ticket price will probably be $25. The total cost might increase a bit depending on if food is delivered, or not.
> 
> I GUARANTEE that you will NEVER get the kind of (V.I.P.) treatment at a road game that we'll be heartily enjoying at the party, though!  Keep that in mind. :yes:


I'd love to go... But, $25 is *a lot* of money for me right now. (Real jobs are hard to come by these days...) I'm very certain that if one of the games earlier in the season is picked, there's no way I can afford this.

But, if it's a later game, I might find a $20 or something before the game happens...

The difference with the seattle game is that my out of pocket expensies would be about $5, even after paying for gas and tickets.

I'd love to go, but unless I get another source of money here (not likely), I'll just have to say I hope you all have a good time.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey! I just turned 18!! I want to see the escort photos!!!
> ...


They're posted in the "mix".  Trust me, nothing to write home about........................


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: PICK a DATE for the BBB.net and ESPN Gathering at the Rose Garden!!!*

Pick a date? No need, I'll be bringing the supermodels. Should be an upgrade over the escorts...

barfo


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

FYI - the only votes that will count are those we can verify.

No one has even said the voted for the Cleveland game...


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Dallas.

(Looking to go to the Blazers/Phoenix game on Thursday night, the Blazers/Mavs Party game on Saturday, then the Blazers/Suns game in Phoenix on Sunday)


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Voted for the Dallas game... 

I hope I can make it this year now that I have a steady job full time.

Hopefully The Snapper and Wild One make a trip up to the booth with us. Or, better yet --- Schilly's old "friends". :laugh:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Dallas.
> 
> (Looking to go to the Blazers/Phoenix game on Thursday night, the Blazers/Mavs Party game on Saturday, then the Blazers/Suns game in Phoenix on Sunday)


If you're going to fly all the way from Atlanta, you might as well make it worth the trip!


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

RG - Dallas game!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

DUFFMAN SAYS DALLAS---OOOOOOOOOOOOO YEAH!


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

Voted for Dallas.

Dallas game should be a lot of fun! Looking forward to it! :yes: 

Almost as fun as watching this!

:starwars: 

j/k...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Hello - anyone that is voting for Cleveland... 6 of you.... you need to post who you are or your vote doesn't get counted!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I voted for Dallas. I will be in college at the time,and a saturday is the best time to go to a game without interfering with my schedule. How much do tickets costs and can I bring my dad,other friend,family member,etc?


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Tickets will most likely be $25. And you'll have to talk to ABM/Gym Rat about bringing family members that don't post here...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

As long as all posting members that want to attend get a ticket for themselves and one guest, we will then open it up to other family, friends, etc. etc. It will be $25.00 per ticket.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

*I don't think is going to happen, but.....*

Wouldn't it be ironic if Sabonis ended up actually playing for Dallas?

Would you guys toss me out of the box onto the innocent spectators below if I cheered for the Mavs????


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: I don't think is going to happen, but.....*



> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> Wouldn't it be ironic if Sabonis ended up actually playing for Dallas?
> 
> Would you guys toss me out of the box onto the innocent spectators below if I cheered for the Mavs????


Whoa! A crazy thought, indeed.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ok, I am calling it now, I get to go with a female, don't want Hap or Schilly to hold my hand...

-Petey


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Ok, I am calling it now, I get to go with a female, don't want Hap or Schilly to hold my hand...
> 
> -Petey


Just come alone. We can set you up. Right, guys?  :laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Ok, I am calling it now, I get to go with a female, don't want Hap or Schilly to hold my hand...
> 
> -Petey


Are you planing on coming out for the game Petey? I think that Schilly knows one of the two lovely women from last year, want the hookup?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Ok, I am calling it now, I get to go with a female, don't want Hap or Schilly to hold my hand...
> 
> -Petey


Schilly will totally hook you up!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> Schilly will totally hook you up!



Rrrrrrrrrrrright, Schilly gots the hookup for your (cough, cough) hearts desire!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> me grog. me am vote for Dallas game. me only go if Rat can go.
> 
> grog has spoken.


You ever wonder what cartoons Hap watched as a kid?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> You ever wonder what cartoons Hap watched as a kid?












Guess which one he _aspired_ to? :laugh: (jk, Hap, jk)


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it the X or the square box?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Was it the X or the square box?


1st one was a bad link.............


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With all the evil toned responses, I have decided not to come.

Sorry, you are all too much. :uhoh:

-Petey


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> With all the evil toned responses, I have decided not to come.
> 
> Sorry, you are all too much. :uhoh:
> ...


Awe, it would have been fun!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> 
> Awe, it would have been fun!


Heck, sure it would have been to party with Sheed.

-Petey


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Heck, sure it would have been to party with Sheed.
> ...


(cough, cough) Who said he was even invited!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> With all the evil toned responses, I have decided not to come.
> 
> Sorry, you are all too much. :uhoh:
> ...


I sure people were just kidding you. You should feel free to come and bring your own girl if you want.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I haven't voted yet and I might not because it doesn't matter to me which game is picked, I will be there whenever it is as long as the sky-boxes are wheelchair accessible. If we are going to have a tour of the Rose Garden and on court activities, it would be nice if those things were wheelchair accessible but I would still come even if they are not, I would just like to know beforehand. I also thought of one other question that should be asked. How many people who voted, besides Gym Rat, won't be able to come if another date is picked than the one they voted for?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

VOTING CLOSED. 

Dallas it is...


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> VOTING CLOSED.
> 
> Dallas it is...


Yahoo, I picked Dallas, what did I win?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a question about the escorts. I'm trying to talk my dad into letting me take my brother who will be 10 years old at the time of the party but he is getting a bit nervous hearing about the escorts. Should he be? Would it be a good idea to take my brother? I know that there was another 10 year old there last year but I found out that he left at halftime and missed the escorts.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> I have a question about the escorts. I'm trying to talk my dad into letting me take my brother who will be 10 years old at the time of the party but he is getting a bit nervous hearing about the escorts. Should he be? Would it be a good idea to take my brother? I know that there was another 10 year old there last year but I found out that he left at halftime and missed the escorts.


Your bother would be welcome and SAFE. The "escorts" thing was waaaaay overblown. They weren't escorts at all. Just a couple of girls that were cruising in and out of the skyboxes looking for fun. No biggie.

This will be a family affair - just like it was last year!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> I have a question about the escorts. I'm trying to talk my dad into letting me take my brother who will be 10 years old at the time of the party but he is getting a bit nervous hearing about the escorts. Should he be? Would it be a good idea to take my brother? I know that there was another 10 year old there last year but I found out that he left at halftime and missed the escorts.


Just like ABM said above, nothing to worry about. Besides this year I am thinking about taking Mrs. HOWIE, if there are enough tickets to go around.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> Your bother would be welcome and SAFE. The "escorts" thing was waaaaay overblown. They weren't escorts at all. Just a couple of girls that were cruising in and out of the skyboxes looking for fun. No biggie.
> ...


So, it was all locker room talk, just like I thought, right? I'll tell my dad and this should hopefully convince him that it is okay. Thanks!!


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Let the record show, the gentleman from Thunk has voted for Dallas. A day late, wearing dollar shorts, etc.

This will be the second time for me to go see the Blazers in Portland. Maybe I'll try and catch them up here this year, too. Haven't seen the red uniforms yet. Plus Jason Jennings is the Next Shaq.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FeloniusThunk</b>!
> Let the record show, the gentleman from Thunk has voted for Dallas. A day late, wearing dollar shorts, etc.
> 
> This will be the second time for me to go see the Blazers in Portland. Maybe I'll try and catch them up here this year, too. Haven't seen the red uniforms yet. Plus Jason Jennings is the Next Shaq.


Is Jennings going to make the team this year?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> Is Jennings going to make the team this year?


Hmm...sorry, had to post this...couldn't help it. 










:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks again, ABM!! Because of what you said, I was able to talk my dad into letting me take my brother to the party! So, as long as the sky-boxes are wheelchair accessible, I would like it if you would save two tickets for me.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*FYI*

Well...I was wondering about this as well...I may have a 10 year old with me too.

I'd like to know how heavy the drinking is?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: FYI*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Well...I was wondering about this as well...I may have a 10 year old with me too.
> 
> I'd like to know how heavy the drinking is?


Very minimal and discreet (this, coming from a non-drinker). This is a VERY family-oriented event. We're, again, hoping that Snapper, Wheels, Rice, etc. will be dropping by..... 

This is gonna be LOADS of fun!!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*coolio*

well that is good-hey, maybe I'll bring mom too. There will be 4 of us at the game but I am debating on buying 4 additional tickets for the party???!!! No big issue and I have spoken to GymRat about it. 

Of course now with the new options for STH folks..I might be able to wheel and deal a bit easier. 

My mom is 70 and she goes to nearly all the games with me. She is a die hard fan. I have to hold her back when there is a bad call! LOL j/k...well...sorta :grinning: I'm usually the one letting them have it! :upset:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I guess we'll be getting 3 sky-boxes which hold a maximum of 25 each (75 total). This will be shared between us and the ESPN.com clan.

From what I'm hearing, each of us will (initially) be allowed to bring 1 guest (up to 2 total tickets each). Then, once everyone has had the opportunity to decide if they're coming, or not, if there are extra seats available, it will be a first-come, first-served basis for any additional extra ticket requests.

That's the way I currently understand it.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Speaking as probably the most conservative family-oriented member of this forum, if the party is anything like last year's I can wholeheartedly recommend the party as being totally safe, fun, entertaining, and family-friendly.

To be quite honest, last year I was a bit apprehensive about attending because of the same concerns that have been expressed on this thread.

It was fantastic. A totally wonderful experience!!!

Even Jim, who was all prepared to have a terrible time and to discover I had been hanging out on the internet with a bunch of drunken slovenly jerks, was VERY impressed. I can't emphasize enough how VERY VERY VERY impressed he was with our group.

You can't know how relieved I was that he enjoyed the evening and that all of you were just as terrific in person as you are on this board!   

Just wanted to share my thoughts on this whole thing, FWIW.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FYI*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> Well...I was wondering about this as well...I may have a 10 year old with me too.
> 
> I'd like to know how heavy the drinking is?


I was thinking about something, there was talk about trying to get on the court during breaks in the action but we didn't think that people would want to watch us because we aren't a bunch of cute kids. How many would we need? We have three so far!:laugh:


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: FYI*



> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> I was thinking about something, there was talk about trying to get on the court during breaks in the action but we didn't think that people would want to watch us because we aren't a bunch of cute kids. How many would we need? We have three so far!:laugh:



I know mine would LOVE to do that. She puts on all her Blazer gear in hopes of being picked to be a courtside kid...hasn't happened yet.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: FYI*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I know mine would LOVE to do that. She puts on all her Blazer gear in hopes of being picked to be a courtside kid...hasn't happened yet.


I also have a ten year old cousin but if we can only take one person with us, I would rather take my brother. I don't think I could bring my cousin anyway since he lives in Longview and I would probably have to talk his parents into bringing him down for the weekend.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*gambitnut*

please check your PM's


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: gambitnut*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> please check your PM's


I got it. Thanks again for the ticket help! I'm still quite sure that I won't be able to afford season tickets but I'll look into it. At the very least, I'll also take my brother to another game this year, just the two of us.


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

OK, I took Connor last year and he was Ten then. He wouldn't miss this one for the world. We went out at half time, but like was said, these "ladies" were just cruising around. It was a very well behaved bunch of individuals in attendance. I am a "recovering" drunk guy (17 yrs), and I know about over indulgence, there was none, or if there was, they were way more civilized than I used to be.

I was very impressed with the whole thing. We got there fairly early and met ABM and Howie I believe it was, and felt right at home from the get go. CFFI's husband and I talked, and he is not nearly so grumpy as she makes him out to be.....at least in public....(I don't have to live with him.):laugh: 

Connor is used to being around adults for sports things, but I'm sure he would appreciate some company his own age. We'll get them some of those white clapper things and the Wanker will hear voices......:grinning: 

Tim


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bintim70</b>!
> OK, I took Connor last year and he was Ten then. He wouldn't miss this one for the world. We went out at half time, but like was said, these "ladies" were just cruising around. It was a very well behaved bunch of individuals in attendance. I am a "recovering" drunk guy (17 yrs), and I know about over indulgence, there was none, or if there was, they were way more civilized than I used to be.
> 
> I was very impressed with the whole thing. We got there fairly early and met ABM and Howie I believe it was, and felt right at home from the get go. CFFI's husband and I talked, and he is not nearly so grumpy as she makes him out to be.....at least in public....(I don't have to live with him.):laugh:
> ...


This reminds me of another question. What time should we get there for any of thsoe special extras that we might get? Would any of them happen after the game?

Is there a story behind the comment about the voices?


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

Is there a story behind the comment about the voices?



See the thread where Wanker allows us all to ask him questions and he shares his wisdom with us...................read some of his stuff.............he is "nearly" as out there as I am.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*bells*



> Originally posted by <b>bintim70</b>!
> We'll get them some of those white clapper things and the Wanker will hear voices......:grinning:
> 
> Tim


What happens if we use bells?


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: bells*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> 
> 
> What happens if we use bells?



Then I hear the voices.............and we don't want that to start again now do we?????????????????? Stick to the clappers please.:uhoh:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bintim70</b>!
> CFFI's husband and I talked, and he is not nearly so grumpy as she makes him out to be.....at least in public....(I don't have to live with him.):laugh:
> Tim




Did I ever say he was grumpy???????

He does get grumpy when he's hungry, but as long as I keep meals on the table (esp on game nights) he is sweet as a kitten.

......most of the time. 

:grinning:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Barring Sabonis issues... I would love to attend, again. I voted Dallas like 2 weeks late, but wanted to get my placemat set at the table just in case.

Last year was good times and I came home with Sabonis t-shirts, what else can you ask for?

Stuart


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

the voices were much more concerning to me than the booze or the floozies. but then i happen to like booze and floozies, so i'm probably not the best one to ask. 

anyway, i'd be happy to see all these lovely little 10 year old banshees squirting about and banging on things and making themselves a general nuisance. Mrs. theWanker has informed me that they are sweet and "our future," and I have found it to be in my best interests to agree. so bring 'em all on and Uncle theWanker will do his best to make 'em feel welcome. 

burn them all


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I would like to say that it was a total blast to put faces with the names at last years party. I think that on a whole we had a great time as a group. The Blazers went out of their way to make us feel at home and I am sure that they are going to do the same this year.

I think that this year is going to be even better with the addition of the ESPN group. More names and faces!!!!


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*kids @ party*

Just how realistic is it that the kids attending the party would get to do something down on the floor-like compete in a game? 

ESPN kids vs BBNET kids?

Be courtside kids?

Any chance Blaze can stop by?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

If I have a spare $500 (air fare and hotel room) I'll come.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

What date do you need to know for sure as a commitment?

that day is a family birthday for me... but maybe I can get out of it or we can change the party day. I sure would love to come and meet you all.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

January 17th IS MY BIRTHDAY! So of course I'll be there! I need better seats than those nose-bleed sky-boxes though. Maybe the two Blazer hoes can hook me up???

:djparty:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> January 17th IS MY BIRTHDAY! So of course I'll be there! I need better seats than those nose-bleed sky-boxes though. Maybe the two Blazer hoes can hook me up???
> 
> :djparty:


And I confused You with HOWIE??!


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> 
> 
> And I confused You with HOWIE??!


Doh!!!


----------

